# Enter: The Tayuya Twlight Art Thread



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 9, 2005)

*Enter: The Tayuya Twlight Art Zone*

Well well, being the wondeful artist I am. I think I should make a thread to showcase my stunning talent.

Here we go! Yeah!

Last Updated: Sunday, November 13th! Updates found at this post Torrent

last week's update here:

Torrent


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Spoiler Free_ 




*Spoiler*: _Sketches/Colorings_ 




*Spoiler*: _ Ten Ten's Scroll!_ 



 Link removed 



*Spoiler*: _Mr. Wtf!_ 



 Link removed 



*Spoiler*: _Tayuya x Kimi fanarts!_ 



 Link removed Link removed Link removed 











*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Spoilers_ 




*Spoiler*: _Sketches/Colorings_ 




*Spoiler*: _Random_ 



  The JojoHot Foums      






*Spoiler*: _ Deidara_ 




*Spoiler*: _Random Sketches/Colorings_ 



           Link removed   


 
*Spoiler*: _Fanarts that are NOT MINE, they are from my aim buddy, but you won't be finding them anywhere else!_ 



 _Blood+_40_[0712B4C0].avi.torrent"]LINK Link removed 











*Spoiler*: _ART PAD STUFF! w00t!_ 



 .....huh?
 .....huh? 
.....huh? 
.....huh? 
.....huh? 
.....huh? 




MegaUpdate: Some new stuff from like...uhhh newer that the other spoiling tabs...yes.....sorry if hte links don't work...o_o i have no idea.


*Spoiler*: _ New stuff_ 




*Spoiler*: _Random Sketches_ 



Sketches:
 Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Warning, the two below are not for those who don't like porn smex!
Link removed
Link removed 



*Spoiler*: _Art Pad_ 



 .....huh?
.....huh?
.....huh?
.....huh?
.....huh? 







Enjoy : 


My goal is to create something awesome enough to sumbit to Shannaro...yeah! So have fun making me cry by critzingingsfaslbah, but only if you help!


Rep for those who reply! Yeah now you want to!


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 9, 2005)

These are freaking awesome!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2005)

good job ...............yeah............


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 9, 2005)

xD Alot of those are hilarious. Alot of them also scare me and I don't know wtf is going on.

perfect.

EDIT: oh yeah, and Mr. WTF being the Akatsuki leader=genious


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 9, 2005)

2 more replies after manda! Me happy! mE very happy!

I forgot to add my artpad stuff *adds*


----------



## Xgamer245 (Oct 9, 2005)

I love the art!
Nice work! :


----------



## genjo sanzo (Oct 9, 2005)

lol @the sasgay artpad stuff.


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 9, 2005)

Lol, great work! XD

Too many tags though! I was overwhelmed. @____@

Although, I did enjoy all of them!


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 9, 2005)

The tags = twlight zone


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 10, 2005)

pmg,i made anotehr thingie

...?

Trying to practice with weird lights I guess.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice art


----------



## Elric (Oct 10, 2005)

I really like all of them, lol...they're all really quite funny.


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 10, 2005)

good job tayuya


----------



## chauronity (Oct 10, 2005)

Mr. WTF, just wow. Laughed my ass off...  good stuff.


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG! That was funny! I am ROFLMAO here!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Oct 11, 2005)

not bad at all


----------



## LamE (Oct 11, 2005)

heh so you started your own art thread eh... some are quite funny: especially the artpad stuff 

The Deidara fanart that you drew and coloured is the best.  

I'm sure you can contribute something to Shannaro soon!


----------



## Jef88 (Oct 11, 2005)

looks weard 
did you do it in paint?
youre drawings look happy


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 11, 2005)

paint > life ;D wtf you guys forget that i'm actually -trying- to create art.

Kukuku. It's easy to draw in art pad


----------



## Dyroness (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## shadowrage (Oct 13, 2005)

w00t for deidei fanart =) good stuff.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 13, 2005)

Huge update!
Sketches:







Warning, the two below are not for those who don't like porn smex!



Artpad:
WHAT?!
WHAT?!
WHAT?!
Link removed
Link removed


*goes to update the front page*


----------



## Freed (Oct 13, 2005)

Good skills .Keep it up, the more you draw the better you get!  I like the Mr.Wtf one most :x


----------



## Maleficent (Oct 13, 2005)

More great art! 

And you shall get better under my tutelage.


----------



## Gold Knight (Oct 31, 2005)

You need a little more anatomical study.  But I like your spirit.  Keep at it.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 31, 2005)

fantastic art work flutey


----------



## LamE (Nov 8, 2005)

So you're telling me to get my butt back to colouring manga pics, while you haven't done anything lately yourself. 

(checks your last update.....!!!!! !!!!!!!!.....) 

oh and the reason why the colouring project isn't done yet is because, I had a colouring frenzy yesterday. there were times when 4 pics were coloured in one week by all Zarosaki members together: so yeah it's gonna take a while.


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Nov 8, 2005)

=|...

...

...

Oh well... looks hilarious !


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Nov 8, 2005)

Manji go eat pwncakes.


I didn't update because everything messes up when I try ...or something...so i'll post my updates right here...


*Spoiler*: _Naruto spoiling ones_ 




Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2




and then...


*Spoiler*: _ Non spoiling naruto stuffies_ 




Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2 -warning contains smut
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2
Head Tutorial 2 - Lol, i just found random images on google to try and draw to fill in space  




Something completely random I did as a FMA episode joke...
Head Tutorial 2


*Spoiler*: _Art pad junk_ 




2nd JoeWise - 106/180 |59% (F+) - Naruto manga spoiler...

2nd JoeWise - 106/180 |59% (F+)





and GK is right..i need to work on anatomy or whatever...actually...i need to work on everything  I haven't put that much time into improving lately.


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Nov 9, 2005)

Tayuya said:
			
		

> Manji go eat pwncakes.



*eats it*

*throws one back *

No, seriously, it okay


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Nov 13, 2005)

Okay, i put -some- time into studying stuff...obviously i'm still not good.


But here's an update nevertheless. 

Viz Book Store: Nausicaä Volume 1-7 (2nd Edition) - Proportions are wack I think, I was just trying to work on the head though.

spoiler for anime watchers:

Viz Book Store: Nausicaä Volume 1-7 (2nd Edition) - Eyes seem way to small...hmm...


Viz Book Store: Nausicaä Volume 1-7 (2nd Edition) - Random person, so you can't really tell if it's accurate or not...but it seems decent to me.

spoiler again for anime watchers:

Viz Book Store: Nausicaä Volume 1-7 (2nd Edition) - my good artist buddy said he hated this...but i thought it was okay..oh well.


Viz Book Store: Nausicaä Volume 1-7 (2nd Edition) - I messed up and made the shoulders too wide...thus making everything seem bulky since I tried to keep it proportional to the shoulders.


Constructive critism is welcomed...and sites to help...found some...hmmm. 

Need to practice more.


----------



## Leen (Nov 19, 2005)

Good job. Mr wtf is my faourite. 

They are all very funny and is original.


----------



## Hyde (Feb 9, 2006)

i can't see any of them; my computer won't let me. and the only artwork i have on the computer is my crappy doodle that i'm currently using for my ava...


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Feb 11, 2006)

lol someone bumped by thread o_0

Well anyways since it's bumped here's my latest artwork in MSPaint


----------



## Hyde (Feb 11, 2006)

i don't like MS paint


----------



## Hyde (Feb 11, 2006)

okay, so there's betty, AND tayuya?


----------



## esoteric` (Mar 15, 2006)

What  your thread is insane....or is it you?

got 40 on your quiz *adds for no reason*


----------



## LamE (Mar 16, 2006)

So your thread has been bumped again eh? It's nice to see you got somewhat better. Keep practicing! I haven't spread enough rep so, I can't give you any...


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Mar 16, 2006)

T_T stop bumping my thread lmao.

Anyways, my latest work that I want to color if I grow unlazy.

Link removed


----------



## marchingtyrants (May 4, 2006)

uhh....lol?


----------



## zizou (May 17, 2006)

that's the art D:


----------



## Sprech4 (Jun 6, 2006)

KIDOUMARU X TAYUYA IS BETTER. *flees!*

But seriously, you're very good!  A bit of work on proportions and anatomy and you're set!

((What the hell am I talking about? Anatomy does not compute with teh Sprech. D: ))


----------

